# J.D. 6410 pto problem



## JeriVon

The pto on my 6410 J.D. kicks out after it runs about a minute or two. I've changed the speed sensor, pto seloid and the switch in cab with no luck. Is there a module or relay behind the fuse panel? Someone said you could bypass module. Anyone know?


----------



## Wethay

I know nothing about newer J.D.s so my question is most likely not worth the time to read it. What keeps the pto from staying engaged if the tractor is stalled and restarted? Will the tractor not start with the pto in the "on" position or will it start but require the pto to be switched off and then back on? Worked on some older tractors with a different color of paint that needed a signal from the alternator to know the engine was running for the pto switch.


----------



## somedevildawg

JeriVon said:


> The pto on my 6410 J.D. kicks out after it runs about a minute or two. I've changed the speed sensor, pto seloid and the switch in cab with no luck. Is there a module or relay behind the fuse panel? Someone said you could bypass module. Anyone know?


No need to change out the switch in the future. As long as 12v is present at the solenoid all is good with switch....you using 540? There is a hole on one end of the pto shaft and no hole one the other.....this switches the pto to 540/1000. There have been times where you had to put a spot of weld on the smooth side of the shaft and grind a bit so that it depresses the switch in the back of the pto housing. You could bypass module but again, I would just want to know if we have 12v at that solenoid. It doesn't matter one way or the other about the module if you continue to have 12v there.....


----------



## JeriVon

I have 12 volts at the solenoid. The pto shaft is new,so a worn shaft shouldn't be an issue unless whatever it rides on the other end is wore. By the way the tractor is a 2001 model I bought new. Never any real problems. Has 9940 hours on it


----------



## somedevildawg

What kinda sounds you get when spinning the PTO shaft by hand? I just had to rebuild mine in my 7200, it had 9k hours and had worn to the same effect. Unfortunately that may be where you’re at....wasn’t too bad tho, I think it was about 3.5k out the door  could probably do yourself and save a couple of k, but I had more on my plate than I could deal with at the time, and three days later I had my tractor back in the field....


----------



## somedevildawg

Welcome to Haytalk JeriVon


----------



## JeriVon

Thanks for answering back. I can't turn pto by hand. I'm pretty sure that there's some electrical going on. I can't understand the 3 wires coming out of the pto switch that's in the cab . One wire is hot until you turn it on, then it goes ground. Don't think it can do both for sure.I have a orange wire that's hot when you turn on key, a green wire to the seloid valve an a grey wire that I'm confused about. If you turn pto switch on its no longer hot and goes to ground. I can run a jumper wire back to the seloniod valve and the pto works but I thought the valve was getting too hot,not sure though.


----------



## pettibone

Sometimes the switch is on the ground side instead of the hot side, might explain your issues with grounds. Don't know if Deere does that.


----------



## somedevildawg

JeriVon said:


> Thanks for answering back. I can't turn pto by hand. I'm pretty sure that there's some electrical going on. I can't understand the 3 wires coming out of the pto switch that's in the cab . One wire is hot until you turn it on, then it goes ground. Don't think it can do both for sure.I have a orange wire that's hot when you turn on key, a green wire to the seloid valve an a grey wire that I'm confused about. If you turn pto switch on its no longer hot and goes to ground. I can run a jumper wire back to the seloniod valve and the pto works but I thought the valve was getting too hot,not sure though.


There you go, just run a jumper to the solenoid and be done with it.....get 12v + off of the switch and run to solenoid. The solenoid does get hot....number one it's a solenoid and by their very design, they will run hot....it's a coiled wire that's producing a magnetic field, so it produces some heat in the coil, number two, the solenoid is in direct contact with the hydraulic oil and heat transfers through the entire assembly.


----------



## somedevildawg

Btw...you should be able to spin that PTO stub....might be a little bit hard but it should spin.


----------



## endrow

JeriVon said:


> The pto on my 6410 J.D. kicks out after it runs about a minute or two. I've changed the speed sensor, pto seloid and the switch in cab with no luck. Is there a module or relay behind the fuse panel? Someone said you could bypass module. Anyone know?


 I think check the seat sensor


----------



## endrow

We also had a time the pto solenoid was not the problem but the spool the solenoids coil slides over was bad


----------

